# Camping and CCW



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Quick question regarding CCW and going camping. My g/f and I want to go out and 'rough' it for a weekend or so, and I don't mean some RV campgrounds, but walking into the woods for two hours and staying there.

Anyway, I would really like to take a pistol with me just in case some local wildlife tries to get a little too friendly or something. Is this permissible and who should I contact to make sure either way if it's just some woods out in the middle of nowhere?

I know this is kind of a general question, but I am just looking for some direction... the last thing I want to do is break any laws due to ignorance.

Thanks,


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Check with your state forestery service, national parks are no-nos. How important is your safety?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If you have a current CCW permit I would think you are good to go in National Forest lands. As Tony said Parks fall under different rules.

If you don't have a CCW then open carry laws might allow you to carry but will be State/Area dependant.

What State are you talking about?

:smt1099


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I don't know which state you are in. Try this site.
Click here: http://www.handgunlaw.us/
Have fun.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Kinda' depends on whose "woods" you're in. :smt023


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Check out this thread if you are in NC or SC:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=8444


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*National Parks*

Folks: the law is quite confusing: 
National Parks forbid CC, and then the subsections. 
Law-Makers have now on the Docket to establish a ruling about just this.
My vote; counts when I deal with House Reps. Senators, 
My concerns;
don't want to spend time in the Iron Bar Hotel
don't want to go to a gun fight with a knife
don't want to be carried by six.
being judged by 12?

Craig


----------

